

Show HN: Find Local Hackathons - steventruong

Site: http://localhackathons.com/ (currently bay area only)<p>Done very raw, super basic MVP. Would love your feedback whether this is useful or not to some and if you'd find a further developed version would be of good use. Thanks
======
tagabek
This is incredibly valuable. I'd love to see this in my city (San Diego). Are
you thinking about monetizing it? I know this is obvious, but I've seen some
successful (similar) sites do featured listings, and at scale, I think this
could be quite popular.

~~~
steventruong
Thanks. Eventually I will. I'll add SD to the list.

------
trailsix
It's a good idea. Maybe you could do a homepage similar to craigslist so
people can select their city once you get enough events. Have you checked out
the competition? I found hackathon.io doing something similar.

------
kombinatorics
A little too minimal, it looks like one of those scam sites. You might want to
give it a redesign. Other than that, I think this is an awesome idea, can't
wait for it to come to my area (Toronto).

~~~
steventruong
Thanks. I agree. It was just done quickly to throw something out for testing.
Definitely needs a redesign.

------
steventruong
Clickable: <http://localhackathons.com/>

~~~
gee_totes
The MVP is already useful to me...actually, I can't think of what more you
could add (except a favicon). Can you do an NYC version?

~~~
steventruong
I'll add it to the list =]

------
nana_gb
This is awesome! I've already registered for a few events found via the site.

------
tectonic
Nice, that's quite useful.

------
tectonic
Very useful, thanks!

